# Dealership experience in Toronto/GTA



## cube2b (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a dealership to purchase a new Murano. I'd like to hear other's experiences with various dealerships in the Toronto/GTA area to help narrow my search. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Cube2b


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

cube2b said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for a dealership to purchase a new Murano. I'd like to hear other's experiences with various dealerships in the Toronto/GTA area to help narrow my search. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



I had a great experience with Morningside Nissan


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

I've dealt with Village Nissan in Markham, all I can say is don't go there on weekends because they are very busy then.


----------



## ryan0402 (Jul 12, 2004)

I just got a '05 Altima from St. Clair Nissan. Had my purchase price set up through CarCostCanada and from there everything was smooth sailing.


----------

